# [Accounts] passwd



## sabine (3. Juli 2003)

hallo, 
hab mal eine kurze frage.

gibt es in linux die möglichkeit das passwort eines user wie folgt zu setzen:

```
passwd <user> -p1 test -p2 test
```
? sprich die passwörter per parameter an das programm passwd zu übergeben ?

mfg sabine


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juli 2003)

Nein, diese Möglichkeit gibt es AFAIK aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht - und das ist auch gut so.


----------

